# Workout...weight loss



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

At the beginning of this year, I decided I really need to lose some weight. I was a soda-holic, lol. It got so bad, I was up to one 2 liter mountain dew a day, not good at all.
So at the beginning of May, I cut back on my sugar intake. Instead of one 2 liter, I cut back to 3 cans the first week, and no sugary junk food. The following week I cut back to 2 and then 1 and by June I was drinking nothing but water. My original jeans waist size was 40. After the soda was cut out for a few weeks, I went down to a size 38. 
I was also walking around the neighborhood for exercise the entire time I began cutting soda out of my life, and eating more salads and fruits in place of junk food, chips and the like.
In August, I got together with my dad and we built me a bicycle from a frame he already had. It's not the exact bike I wanted, but I was bored of walking every day and needed something else to do. So a week later I had a new bike and since I have been riding for 30 minutes every day up to now, I went from 38 pants waist size to 30. 
I no longer crave soda, but when I go to a friend's house I will drink one if that's all they have. I do not worry too much about what I eat now, but I cut back on the meals I eat and get smaller portions at lunch/dinner.
Other than the neighbor's dog trying to kill me every now and then, I really love bicycling every day, and until someone hires me again, i'll continue to do it to keep me occupied between job interviews. I try to do a lap around the block faster than the day before to keep it exciting and maybe I'll be able to get the bike I really want later on.

So now that I'm done with this really really long story, anyone else here like to exercise/ work out? cycling, swimming, running, sports, gyms?:mrgreen:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hate hate hate exercise, but need to do it. Swimming is okay, walking is too, but I am allergic to outdoors (ragweed, grass) and moldy gyms. But my reduce belly plan is mainly to write down everything that I eat or drink.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I play waterpolo about 5-6 times a week. Each practice is about 1h45min long. It is really great exercise and I feel down if I miss two practices in a row. I started this sport about 5 years ago and am currently the second goalie in our u18 team. Me and the first goalie play the same amount of time and he doesn't seem to care as much. Last year when I was first goalie for our 16u team we came third at nationals in victoria (British Columbia, Canada). I almost got MVG (Most valuable goalie) but the goalie from the team which we beat in the bronze medal game got it. It didn't matter to much for me since I got a bronze medal at nationals  

Other than that I don't do anything else involving sport because I'm normally too tired to do so. I just thought i'd share since we were asked to


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to weigh 245 lbs..5'8" tall....42" waist...unfortunately working out is very difficult for me..shoulders are messed up..no rotator cuffs left..muscles all torn away..all of the C vertebrae have titanium plates and soon almost all of my lumbar vertebrae will be fused...
i can only walk for short distances...if i stand for too long(more than 3-4 minutes) my lower back and legs burn like fire... so ; yeah ; exercise and working out are not so easy for me....now i weigh about 175 lbs and wear a 36" waist pants...i force myself to go up and down the stairs at least 10-15 times a day..i refuse to get a handicap placard for the car..so i walk to and from the car to the stores...i do all of the shopping so that gives me a little bit of exercise...
i haven't been doing too badly in keeping my weight down for the past several years ; which isn't easy for the elderly to do...i think that salads help a lot with that....
i used to be a big eater..a 2 lb porterhouse steak with bread and salad and potatoes and dessert was no big deal....but not i don't eat nearly as much as i used to..
switching from regular soft drinks to sugar free drinks has helped a lot...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When I first switched to diet pop I dropped 40 lbs quickly. But i gained it back. You get hungry from the fake sugar and tend to eat more. I am trying to drink more water instead.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can loose waight with only motivation to yourself. I used to be 240lbs now I'm 165 I walked a bit everyday until I could run and that helped out a ton. I could easily drink a 12 pack of soda a day back then and would eat a whole pizza folded in half at least once a day with franks red hot sause on it. Yup was not a pretty picture at all. I'm not sure where along the line I lost myself I ran track all threw out my early school years and most of high school. Then one day I looked at myself and said i needed to change. Cutting off the soda was hard then I drank nothing but juice then water. It's funny now that I'm at 165 I can't gain waight if I tried. I used to be a size 40 pants now I ware a 32 and they are loose on me but a 30 is to tight. I wore xxl shirts now I am in a large. I'm 5/11 165 and that's a pretty healthy waight. 

The biggest thing you gotta do is to motivaight yourself. If your not pushing yourself and its someone else then your not going to loose anything. And if you start a diet don't cheat it because the only person you cheat is yourself. Maintaining a healthy waight and diet is going to add some years to your life span.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh also John you say you can't work out but if you want to take off a few pounds try taking vitamins b-12,b-6,niacin. Them 3 really help out a lot. I didn't work out at first and lost about 20 pounds just by taking them no diet but they are matabilisim boosters and one is for heart health. I sware by it. Just don't throw in the towel just yet. I have a broken hip now and I'm not a stranger to pain but by adding the 3 above vitamins it can make a huge difrance.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is so easy to go up. Eat 5 oreos a day and you can gain 30 pounds in a year. And as you age, your metabolism slows, so you should keep eating less and less. Accountability works for me. Tracking, weighing, graphing. Down 8 lbs in 5 weeks. But it takes so long to lose.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try the vitamins I listed. They are good for you and they worked well for me. My girlfriend started them she was 135 pounds when I met her after having the baby she was 190 pounds, she started taking them and does 5 sit ups a night with me (I do 15 before bed, trying to get some abs lol) so she does 5 then she will try doing girl push ups. Day 1 she couldn't do a single one now she's doing 3 a night. She has dropped down to about 180 in just about 2 weeks.

You just gotta push yourself she wanted it and try's I don't push her she chooses to try, I laughed and told her she would never because iv been working out before bed since we met and she never once wanted to. Now she's pushing herself and going on walks.

To drop waight you really gotta want to.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I lost 70lbs 4 years ago

this is me before - 190lbs









this was me & my niece last christmas (white dress) - 120lbs









im actually 130lbs now  ...gotta get myself back under control! I never have time to work out anymore and thats where im losing ground and lately I havent been sleeping well so im over eating.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow great job! I love looking at my before\after pictures as well.

The one thing I absolutely loved the most after loosing all the weight and pretty much having a makeover was the girls that never looked at me before we're all over me. All I could do was laugh and say I am the same guy you made fun of before. 

Another thing is how people love to talk!

Before I was to fat now I'm to skinny! Ha! I couldn't believe some of the crap I heard! At 165 I'm a "meth" addict and at 200+ I was to fat.

Oh well I'm not a people pleaser and I care less what people think now days.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, that is awesome. Cory is right about wanting it. Wanting it is not enough, but you won't do it without wanting it enough to break your habits.


----------

